# Anyone know who I can get a lease or financing with for a Spectra?



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

After seeing through reviews and the customer service that the folks are giving with the Spectra, we want one. Is there a good company out there who is leasing or know if the lease company to go through to get one? It's a bit early today but I hope that question made sense. 
Basically I want to lease lease a spectra, who is the best to go through?

Joshua 
Deer Track Designs
309.830.6279
[email protected]


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Equipment Financing : Equipment Leasing : Machine Financing : Heavy Equipment : Commercial Vehicle Lending : 1acg.com

One of the best we have ever worked with. Scott Hirz is great


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

deertrackdesign said:


> After seeing through reviews and the customer service that the folks are giving with the Spectra, we want one. Is there a good company out there who is leasing or know if the lease company to go through to get one? It's a bit early today but I hope that question made sense.
> Basically I want to lease lease a spectra, who is the best to go through?
> 
> Joshua
> ...


Talk to Anthony of DTG printer parts. I believe he may have someone who will finance for the Spectra.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Try Geneva Capital Geneva Capital: Equipment Financing, Graphic Arts, Fitness, Screen Printing, Engraving, Digital, Alexandria, MN 

and Beacon Funding Beacon Funding - Equipment Financing Solutions

Careful, there's a downside to leasing. If you've never done it before, make sure that you fully understand your obligations and how it works.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

deertrackdesign said:


> After seeing through reviews and the customer service that the folks are giving with the Spectra, we want one. Is there a good company out there who is leasing or know if the lease company to go through to get one? It's a bit early today but I hope that question made sense.
> Basically I want to lease lease a spectra, who is the best to go through?
> 
> Joshua
> ...


I have all the kinks out and looks like you got taken care of! Spectra is now financing


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

BidsMaven said:


> Try Geneva Capital Geneva Capital: Equipment Financing, Graphic Arts, Fitness, Screen Printing, Engraving, Digital, Alexandria, MN
> 
> and Beacon Funding Beacon Funding - Equipment Financing Solutions
> 
> Careful, there's a downside to leasing. If you've never done it before, make sure that you fully understand your obligations and how it works.


I agree 100% with you


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got set up. The PO for my Spectra is going out tomorrow.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

deertrackdesign said:


> I just got set up. The PO for my Spectra is going out tomorrow.


Super Awesome man. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I just financed a used piece of equipment last month through:

ADIA Capital LLC

It was a pretty easy process. Katrina was the person that helped! Rates were pretty reasonable.


----------

